# Falken Azenis vs. Falken Ziex



## kickice24 (Apr 15, 2002)

I need to get new tires and I had my heart set on the Azenis' but I was looking at edgeracing's site and according to their site, the Ziex's are *4.7lbs lighter per tire!* I've got a '95 GLX and I was wondering if 18.8lbs of additional rotating mass is significant enough to steer toward the Ziex's?


----------



## kickice24 (Apr 15, 2002)

*Re: Falken Azenis vs. Falken Ziex (kickice24)*

Nobody has any thoughts?


----------



## '89gli (Sep 2, 1999)

*Re: Falken Azenis vs. Falken Ziex (kickice24)*

If you're looking for ultimate grip from a street tire then the Azenis's grip vs the Ziex will far outweigh the additional weight. If you are looking for a decent grip tire and want to get some mileage out of them then don't go with the Azenis.


----------



## kickice24 (Apr 15, 2002)

*Re: Falken Azenis vs. Falken Ziex ('89gli)*

Cool. That's kinda what I was looking for. I guess that extra weight is what makes the sidewall a little stiffer.


----------



## '89gli (Sep 2, 1999)

*Re: Falken Azenis vs. Falken Ziex (kickice24)*

Yes, the sidewall is very stiff. The Azenis is a close as you can get to a "R" compound tire. I use them for track days and am very impressed with their performance.


----------

